# Dart Frog Breeders



## D.Pumilio (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi ... I was born in the UK but spent 25 yrs in the US but recently returned back to the UK. While living in the US I became very interested in the dark frog hobby, atfer a number of yrs had acquired 12 tanks and around 50 assorted dart frogs (mostly D. Pumilios) and became quite succesful with breeding them. Since moving back to the UK I have wanted to take up the hobby again and breed dart frogs, although finding other like minded enthusiasts, collectors and breeders in my local area or evan through out the UK has proven to be quite difficult. In the US it is relativly easy to find breeders and fellow hobbyists and I built friendships with many of them while I was there. So I have just found this site, RFUK, and joined it in the hope that maybe someone might be able to help me make some connections with a few dart frog breeders in the Bournemouth area or near by citys and towns.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Dendroworld • Index page is a great place to find breeders.

Although there's a fair few dart keepers on here aswell, not sure about Bournemouth though!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

D.Pumilio said:


> Hi ... I was born in the UK but spent 25 yrs in the US but recently returned back to the UK. While living in the US I became very interested in the dark frog hobby, atfer a number of yrs had acquired 12 tanks and around 50 assorted dart frogs (mostly D. Pumilios) and became quite succesful with breeding them. Since moving back to the UK I have wanted to take up the hobby again and breed dart frogs, although finding other like minded enthusiasts, collectors and breeders in my local area or evan through out the UK has proven to be quite difficult. In the US it is relativly easy to find breeders and fellow hobbyists and I built friendships with many of them while I was there. So I have just found this site, RFUK, and joined it in the hope that maybe someone might be able to help me make some connections with a few dart frog breeders in the Bournemouth area or near by citys and towns.


 :welcome:
'Ello mate,well we are in the midlands but the dart addiction has bitten hard here,several of us are now under medication,put it seems to be terminal,so we just get on with the other things in our lives and live frogs:lol2:. RichieB will speak to you soonish i guess he is welsh but has a cronic case of pumillioitis,but we all rally round and help him as best we can.:gasp:
ok i'll behave
Whats you name dude? we have a specialist shop on the uk. www.Dartfrog.co.uk. Richie also helps us all out,with a great selection of plants and makes vivs www.rainforrestvivs.co.uk you must talk to him he's a great guy,and ruddy bloke knows stuff too!!!! Andrew at www.pollywog is also good to have a look at although not quite so specailist hugely knowledgable and helpfull.
As far as breeders in the south east hope fully they will get to you ,but you might also want to post this same thread on www.Dendroworld.co.uk
LeonH keeps basti he's about se somewhere(and can be PM'd here as is Luke(skyrat)whom i have met great guy.Chrism is reading i think another great guy!
Darts are very small here compared with the big ol us but we're working onit bigstyle
i'll stop there and leave some for the others,hope you get as much joy with the uk scene as you did in the states it will be very cool to pick your brains and have your knowledge chucked at us,we have driven every one nuts with questions for ages before getting some er actual frogs,and everything is going a bit mad here at presant,but you'll find that i guess,
belucky my friend
mucho regards
Stu and Shaz


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Where do you live dude? There is a shop near me and the owner loves dart frogs. He doesn't have many in the shop, but knows where to get lots from. New world exotics in Beeston


----------



## D.Pumilio (Jul 3, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Dendroworld • Index page is a great place to find breeders.
> 
> Although there's a fair few dart keepers on here aswell, not sure about Bournemouth though!


Hey Morgan Freeman ... Thanks for the response to my post. I did check out the Dendroworld site before though, and maybe its just me ? could'nt find a place on the website where you can apply to enrole as a member.
I know that the site seems to come highly recomended by dart frog enthusiasts, from what I have read in the past, and would love to to sign up for membership. However ... I am encouraged by the response to my post here, and feel very positive about finding D.F breeders and making new friendships through the hobby in the near future.
Thanks again for your advice and imput, and I hope we stay in contact.

P.S ... Love the pic of the viv set up, is it one of yours ?


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

D.Pumilio said:


> Hey Morgan Freeman ... Thanks for the response to my post. I did check out the Dendroworld site before though, and maybe its just me ? could'nt find a place on the website where you can apply to enrole as a member.


They often lock membership due to spammers.

Few keeper in portsmouth, dunno about bournemouth.

Always a few things for sale at the PRAS show.

PM me user name and email address and i'll pass onto a DW moderator.

Need to change name to O.Pumilio though dont you. 

Personally, avoid shops- ask too much ££, and most dont have a clue. Buy from breeders.

In jest, gotta ask, how did you have 12 tanks but 50 assorted dart frogs? Did you mean 50 different species?


----------



## D.Pumilio (Jul 3, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> :welcome:
> 'Ello mate,well we are in the midlands but the dart addiction has bitten hard here,several of us are now under medication,put it seems to be terminal,so we just get on with the other things in our lives and live frogs:lol2:. RichieB will speak to you soonish i guess he is welsh but has a cronic case of pumillioitis,but we all rally round and help him as best we can.:gasp:
> ok i'll behave
> Whats you name dude? we have a specialist shop on the uk. www.Dartfrog.co.uk. Richie also helps us all out,with a great selection of plants and makes vivs www.rainforrestvivs.co.uk you must talk to him he's a great guy,and ruddy bloke knows stuff too!!!! Andrew at www.pollywog is also good to have a look at although not quite so specailist hugely knowledgable and helpfull.
> ...


 Thanks for all the input Stu/Shaz, great help. Yep ... I think its the trace amounts of toxins (not enough to knock-out a spring tail) that are found in "cb" darts, that sends all dart frog breeders a little batty eventually ... lol. Seriouly though ... it does seem to be one of those hobbys that once you've gotten into it, your hooked for life !!! I dont think I will ever be happy again until I have frogs singing to each other in my living room and escaped fruit flies crawling all over me ... lol. You've provided some good info here, and I will be following up on it. Would like to get intouch with Richie B seems he has a common interest in Pumilios also, but I guess I have to be realistic in the fact that its going to take a while to get back to where I was in the states, as it took yrs to get my collection of darts up to the point where it was, and no doubt it will again this time around, but I guess thats all part of the fun of the hobby. I will DEFINITELY be getting to the Dart Frog store in Bewdley, Worcestershire, I think Marc Staniszewski owns/manages it whos authored books and articles on the subject. The store has a striking similarity to another leading dart frog store back in the states, Black Jungle, wonder if their connected in some way ? Thinking of stopping by at the store if I go to ether one of the expo's at Doncaster 18th sep or CREAKS, kidderminster, 24th July. But if he's going to have a stand at one of the expo's his store might be closed ? so I'll have to check that out. Glad to pass on any knowledge or tips to ya ... what I've learned about the hobby has been mostly from trial and error over the yrs of keeping darts, along with a good helping of sound advice from breeders back in the states who I befriended. 
Well I've got to run ... Thanks again, hope we keep intouch.

Kevin.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Kevin
welcome to rfuk and the uk, im the welsh man with pumilioitis as Stu puts it.
Yep i love my pumilios have at the moment escudo, robalo, cristobal, nancy and cauchero along with an assortment of dartfrogs and treefrogs.
You just missed a really good event for this country our first ukfrogday in June, had loads of dartfrogs with plenty of pumilios brought over by a breeder from Belgium. Also Rana from holland came with a huge assortment of dartfrogs and not forgetting all the breeders from the uk that were selling all there stock they had bred. Luckily because it was so succesful there will be another one in October its in manchester but worth the trip.
Ill be having a table at creaks and ukfrogday selling vivs and plants so come along and say hello. You dont normally get many dartfrogs at british shows like creaks apart from one breeder Simont who does most of the shows and breeds some lovely dartfrogs mostly tincs though, you wont find pumilios at the shows other than ukfrogday
The amphibian section on here is really friendly (most of the time) with most of us knowing each other we are pretty much like a big family.
You should also join dendroworld if youre interest is mostly dartfrogs, you can get to know people on there and we have frogmeets occasionally at different peoples houses which is always good fun

cheers

Richie


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

We have tried to get into the breeding part with ours .... but never seem to get any females .......... 

Will keep looking though, and one day ....


----------



## D.Pumilio (Jul 3, 2011)

Mujician said:


> Where do you live dude? There is a shop near me and the owner loves dart frogs. He doesn't have many in the shop, but knows where to get lots from. New world exotics in Beeston


 Hi Mujician ... I live in Christchurch, next to Bournemouth. Not sure where Beeston is but I will try to look it up. I'm really trying to hook-up with dart frog "breeders" as I'm not comfotable purchasing them from pet shops, although I have occasionally done so in the past. Its just that I know the animals are generally better cared for and of a higher quality from a devoted breeder than from a corner pet shop, as many of them are only in it to make a quick buck. But I do thank you for your recomendation of 
New World Exotics and I will be sure to check them out.


----------



## D.Pumilio (Jul 3, 2011)

chrism said:


> They often lock membership due to spammers.
> 
> Few keeper in portsmouth, dunno about bournemouth.
> 
> ...


 Hi Chrism ... Thanks for responding to my post. I f you are able to send details of the breeders in portsmouth that would be great, as portsmouth is only about an 1 hrs drive from Christchurch. PRAS ... guess that stands for Portmouth Reptile Amphibian Show, hav'nt seen any posts refering to that expo but as I said before, I'm kinda new in town and just finding my way around. If you know of when the next show is in Portsmouth, could to let me know as I would definitly be interested in going. Thanks for offering to help with the Dendro World membership, I will send you my email address asap. LOL ... yes your right Chrism, I'm just used to the old classification of "dendrobates" pumilio. The new classification of "Oophaga" pumilio is taking some time for me to get comfotable with. Totally agree with you about the prices pet shops are asking for dart frogs over here ...
ITS INSANE !!! Dart Prices are almost double here in the UK compared to that of the US, and buying from a reputable breeder rather than a pet shop, normally means your getting a healthy animal. In reguards to your question about my 12 tanks and 50 frogs ... Im not quite sure what your asking ? But to try and clarify, I had a some azureus, leucomelas, ventrimaculats, imitators in 4 separate tanks and another 7 tanks with varing morphs of pumilios in pairs or small groups. These I kept on large racks in one room in my house, my frog room. In my living room I had a 55 gallon tank with leuc's and azureus. Thanks again for your help and advice.


----------



## D.Pumilio (Jul 3, 2011)

richie.b said:


> Hi Kevin
> welcome to rfuk and the uk, im the welsh man with pumilioitis as Stu puts it.
> Yep i love my pumilios have at the moment escudo, robalo, cristobal, nancy and cauchero along with an assortment of dartfrogs and treefrogs.
> You just missed a really good event for this country our first ukfrogday in June, had loads of dartfrogs with plenty of pumilios brought over by a breeder from Belgium. Also Rana from holland came with a huge assortment of dartfrogs and not forgetting all the breeders from the uk that were selling all there stock they had bred. Luckily because it was so succesful there will be another one in October its in manchester but worth the trip.
> ...


 Hello Richie ... Great to hear from you, I was hoping to get intouch with you as it seems that your the man to speak to when it comes to pumilios. I would love to start off my dart frog hobby "again" with a pair of pumilios, preferablly bastimentos, but any morph would be great. But like you seemed to indicate, theres really not many around, except maybe at the upcoming frog show, which I will hopefully be atending. So where in wales do you live ? Would love to check out your store and collection some day. Wales is a little bit of a hike for me down here in Christchurch, but I can tell by the feed back I'm getting from everyone here who's a dart frog enthusiast, traveling loooooong distances comes hand in hand with the hobby over here in the UK. Hope to make it to the doncaster and CREAK expo's as well, got relatives in Widness (near Manchester) so I might stay with them and make it a weekend kinda deal. So no pumilios huh ... I might pick up a couple of leuc's for now then just to keep me occupied. The males have one of the best calls iv'e ever heard in the dart frog family, almost bird like ! Well with yours and other members help here on RFUK, I am feeling much better about getting the hobby going again and real thankful to you all, look forward to keeping intouch you Richie ... us pumilios gotta stick together ... lol.

Kevin.


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Kevin, welcome to the UK & more importantly welcome to RFUK :welcome:. 

You'll find that everyone is very friendly & willing to help on here, I'm fairly new to the dart frog thing but cant stress enough how much people on here are willing to bend over backwards to offer advice. 

Just one word of advice chap, the European way of dart keeping is slightly different to how the Americans do things so be prepared to have some ideas you may have challenged, not that one way is better than the other, things are different!

Ben


----------



## D.Pumilio (Jul 3, 2011)

phelsumaman said:


> Hi Kevin, welcome to the UK & more importantly welcome to RFUK :welcome:.
> 
> You'll find that everyone is very friendly & willing to help on here, I'm fairly new to the dart frog thing but cant stress enough how much people on here are willing to bend over backwards to offer advice.
> 
> ...


Hi Ben.

Yep ... your right about the real friendly folks here on RFUK, I'm very impressed and thankful for everyones guidance and advice.:2thumb:
I was real big into the dart frog hobby a few yrs ago back in the states and I've always wanted to get back into it since returning to the UK.
You say "the European way of dart keeping is slightly different to how the Americans do things", just wondered if that ment you've spent time over there or from what you've read and been told ? Love to know where you stayed if you did. I think it would be great if there's a "across the board" difference on how breeders in the states and breeders in europe practice their dart hobby, Viva la differance ! but I would be very surprized if there were major differences. However ... in saying that, during the yrs I spent in the hobby back in the states and meeting with many breeders there. I found that each and every breeder had a slightly different way of caring, rasing and breeding their frogs to the next, and it was one big learning curve. I thoughly enjoyed stopping by and visiting a new breeder that I had never met before, as I would always walk away with new ideas, practices and solutions. In fact I remember european breeders and books(espeacially German) were highly prasied back in the states, and many of the sort after dart books (that I purchased also) over there were european authored. Like I said though ... hope your right when you said about it being "slightly" different as I love to learn how each enthusiast approaches the hobby: victory: So ... where are you located Ben, and are you a breeder of darts ? 

Kevin.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Dendroworld registration unlocked for 48hrs.


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

D.Pumilio said:


> Hi Ben.
> 
> Yep ... your right about the real friendly folks here on RFUK, I'm very impressed and thankful for everyones guidance and advice.:2thumb:
> I was real big into the dart frog hobby a few yrs ago back in the states and I've always wanted to get back into it since returning to the UK.
> ...


Hi Kevin, 
I'm Miami born & bred, most wouldn't know it as I've lived here so long though, I have an uncle in jacksonville who also keeps darts & another uncle keeps allsorts who is based just outside of Miami, whenever I go back to visit I always try to visit at least one show if possible so that I can talk to keepers & breeders from across the pond. Things are slighty different here I find most keepers (of all 'phibs & reps) are more serious about the hobby & less focused on novelty that said I think the differenceis becoming less obvious all the time. I've found with darts that everyone does things differently, much more so than in other areas of the hobby. 

I live in north Wiltshire,(chippenham) not too far away from you to be honest, I'm not a dart breeder just yet but am very successful my day geckos & other assorted lizards. I'm still in the process of setting up my first dart viv so ill be a while yet 
Ben


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

welcome Kevin you should come along to the UK Frog day in October there where loads of darts there last time for europe and the UK.


----------



## D.Pumilio (Jul 3, 2011)

chrism said:


> Dendroworld registration unlocked for 48hrs.


Hi Chris ... Man.... cant remember if I got back to you on this ? Gotta a feeling I did, but then I've been talking to so many people these days that my conversations are starting to blur and over-lap ... lol.

Well anyway ... I'm in on "DendoWorld" ... sure I told you that. Thanks my friend for hooking me up ...


----------



## bronz (Feb 1, 2008)

One big difference this side of the pond, on forums at least, is the attitude to mixing different species within vivs. We tend to be a bit more relaxed about it, still don't tend to recommend it as a rule but if you mention your mixed leuc/azureus viv for example on dendroboard you'd get torn a new one.


----------



## D.Pumilio (Jul 3, 2011)

FrogNick said:


> welcome Kevin you should come along to the UK Frog day in October there where loads of darts there last time for europe and the UK.


Hey FrogNick,

Thanks, Yep ... plan to try and make it to the Frog world epo in Oct, heard the June one was a real success :2thumb: Will you be going, and If so, will you have a stand at the show ? ... maybe we'll bump into each other if ya do.

Kevin.


----------



## D.Pumilio (Jul 3, 2011)

bronz said:


> One big difference this side of the pond, on forums at least, is the attitude to mixing different species within vivs. We tend to be a bit more relaxed about it, still don't tend to recommend it as a rule but if you mention your mixed leuc/azureus viv for example on dendroboard you'd get torn a new one.


LOL ... Well my ex ripped me quite a few "new ones" in divorce court,:bash: so one more wont matter I guess ? But appreciate the heads-up. Totally agree about the intentional breeding of different species of darts, should'nt be done. The 55 gal tank that I had in my living room was'nt really a breeding tank, so to speak, it was more of a display tank and the few clutches of eggs that were produced in there I left for the frogs themselves to sort out, which translated into no froglets. That was ok though as all the breeder tanks kept me real busy. There was a debate going around a while back, on wether D. tinctorius was an actual seperate species or if it was a mix of two species of dart frog, never heard the out come of the finding, if there was one ? Not sure how I feel about breeding different color morphs of the "same" species though to come up with a new color, that might be ok ? but evan that could open up a whole bunch of problems and issuse. Thanks again for the imput.

Kevin.


----------



## phelsumaman (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey Kevin where abouts did you live in the states & have you got any photos of your dart vivs, we would be really interested in seeing your setups. 

BTW if you're ever passing Wiltshire I'd love to hook up for a beer & a chat
Ben


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

You've pulled, Kevin!:lol2:

On the morph question, the feeling here is yet again, crossing is a bad idea, as people like to keep the varieties 'pure'. I want pics, too, BTW!:2thumb:


----------

